# Formula Selva einstellen



## Tricky (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

habe mir ein gebrauchtes Spindrift mit einer Formula Stelva S 2018 gekauft. 
Mein Problem ist, dass sie mir im oberen Federweg zu hart ist, ca. 1/4 des Federwegs bleibt ungenutzt, egal wie weit ich mit dem Druck runtergehe.
Aktuelle Einstellung: 55 PSI, Highspeed: 10 Klicks, Lowspeed 2 Klicks
SAG: 20%
Fahrergewicht ca. 73kg

Hat jemand einen Tip bzw. einen Rat was ich dort umbauen muss? Bei Fox oder RockShox hätte ich jetzt die Token reduziert.

Danke und Gruß

Florian


----------



## hans7 (4. Oktober 2021)

Hi,

also erstmal du hast keine High und Lowspeed Einstellung. Es gibt nur die Druckstufe, welche beides regelt. Das blaue Rädchen.

Die Formula Gabeln kannst du sehr gut einstellen über das CTS, welches hast du denn drin? Evtl. ist das der Grund, warum du den Federweg nicht ausnutzt, oder aber auch das evtl zu viele Neopos (Token) oder Öl in der Luftkammer sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricky (4. Oktober 2021)

Ja meine Rebound (rot unten) und das blaue Rädchen oben.

Habe das blaue CTS System drin! Neopos kann ich nicht sagen, hatte ich noch nicht offen. Muss mir erst das Tool besorgen oder passt da zufällig auch ein anderer Abzieher


----------



## hans7 (4. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Ja meine Rebound (rot unten) und das blaue Rädchen oben.
> 
> Habe das blaue CTS System drin! Neopos kann ich nicht sagen, hatte ich noch nicht offen. Muss mir erst das Tool besorgen oder passt da zufällig auch ein anderer Abzieher


Versuch mal die Druckstufe zu verringern.
Ansonsten erstmal in die Luftkammer schauen. Deine anderen Einstellungen passen ganz gut.

Zum Werkzeug: eine normale Nuss soll wohl auch passen, allerdings musst du sie vorher bearbeiten.
@Tyrolens du kennst dich ja auch gut aus.
Kannst du noch was beitragen?


----------



## Tricky (4. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> ersuch mal die Druckstufe zu verringern.
> Ansonsten erstmal in die Luftkammer schauen. Deine anderen Einstellungen passen ganz gut.


Also Druckstufe ganz auf?

Sind denn ab Werk schon Neopos verbaut?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

bin kein Selva S Experte, würde aber erst mal die Luft aus der Posaitivkammer (Ventil oben) die Luft ablassen und schauen, ob sich die Gabel dann voll komprimieren lässt.


----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Also Druckstufe ganz auf?
> 
> Sind denn ab Werk schon Neopos verbaut?



Teilweise, ab einem Zeitpunkt, glaube ich, ist ein Neopos verbaut. Allerdings war bei mir kein Öl in der Luftkammer.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

Moin
Die Stelva heißt übrigens Selva;-)

In meinem Propain Hugene von 2018 war ein Neopos verbaut.


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Stelva heißt übrigens Selva;-)
> 
> In meinem Propain Hugene von 2018 war ein Neopos verbaut.


Wenn man es einmal falsch im Kopf hat 
Könnte ich den einen problemlos rausnehmen, falls einer drin ist?
Habe mir jetzt erstmal das passende Werkzeug für die Seite besorgt.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

Das ist ganz einfach - gibt es sogar ein Video bei Youtube von Formula dazu.


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach - gibt es sogar ein Video bei Youtube von Formula dazu.


Achso, meinte eher, ob die Gabel auch ganz ohne problemlos funktioniert oder immer mindestens ein Neopos drin sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Achso, meinte eher, ob die Gabel auch ganz ohne problemlos funktioniert oder immer mindestens ein Neopos drin sein muss


Nein geht auch ohne Neopos.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mich vom Hugene getrennt und fahre die Selva nun in meinem Nukeproof Scout 275 - ohne Neopos / blaues CTS.

Geht super - fühlt sich im Scout besser an als im Hugene.


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

Ah interessant, was hast Du für ein Fahrergewicht?


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

83kg - fahrfertig gehe ich also auf 90kg zu. Habe sie jetzt auf 70 oder 75 PSI.
Sollten knapp 30% SAG sein.
Taugt mir gut.

Im Hugene hatte ich sie bei 85 PSI.
Fand dort hat sie nie mit dem RS Super Deluxe harmoniert. Gefühlt nutzt sie jetzt deutlich mehr FW aus


----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Ah interessant, was hast Du für ein Fahrergewicht?


Du hast zwar jetzt nicht noch genannt aber ich bin bei 75 kg, blaues CTS und ein oder zwei Neopos. 60psi


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Du hast zwar jetzt nicht noch genannt aber ich bin bei 75 kg, blaues CTS und ein oder zwei Neopos. 60psi


OK, das würde ja fast genau mit meinem übereinstimmen und es sind auch Neopos drin. Was mich nur wunder, selbst wenn ich auf 45PSI runtergehe, habe ich selbst mit Sprüngen noch ca. 1/4 Federweg nicht genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> OK, das würde ja fast genau mit meinem übereinstimmen und es sind auch Neopos drin. Was mich nur wunder, selbst wenn ich auf 45PSI runtergehe, habe ich selbst mit Sprüngen noch ca. 1/4 Federweg nicht genutzt.


Das ist schon komisch. Allerdings tauchen die Tauchrohre auch nicht bis zur Krone ein.
Lass Mal die Luft komplett raus und schau dann Mal.


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal Fotos, von der letzten Tour! Man sieht, dass viel nicht genutzt wird. Und bin gerade eben ohne Luft. Also ein mechanisches Problem schließe ich aus, vorallem weil die Gabel im Sept. erst bei Klausmann zum Service war.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ist bei meiner auch so.
Scheint normal zu sein - gibt auch nen eigenen Faden zur Selva. In diesem wurde das auch schon öfters angesprochen.

Meine erste Einstellung der Selva im Hugene hatte ich mit dem ShockWiz eines Freundes gemacht - demnach sollte ich 55PSI fahren... Da hat sie dann bei ner ca. 70cm Stufe auch fast den gesamten FW genutzt. War aber ansonsten unfahrbar...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2021)

Kann sein, dass im Casting ein bisschen zu viel Öl drin ist und das eine stärkere Endprogression erzeugt. 
Die Selvas geben generell nicht so gerne den gesamten Federweg frei. Ich bringe meine und das ist sogar eine Coil, auch nicht mehr zum Durchschlagen, seit ich ein paar Kilos abgenommen habe.


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

ok, dann probiere ich erstmal zwei Sachen:
1. SAG mal auf 30%
2. Neopros raus, falls einer drin ist.

Meint Ihr es hilft auf das softe CTS zu wechseln?


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass im Casting ein bisschen zu viel Öl drin ist


kann ich da einfach ein ganz bisschen reduzieren auf beiden Seiten?


----------



## Tricky (5. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir gerade das CTS Tutorial angesehen.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich das blaue drin habe, hatte ich eigentlich nur wegen der blauen Kappe drauf geschlossen. Jetzt habe ich erst gesehen, dass man von aussen die Farbe gar nicht sehen kann.


----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

na dann schau mal da rein, dann sehen wir was da für ein CTS drin ist. Wenn da ein grünes oder so drin ist haben wir den Grund ;-)


----------



## TheHighlander85 (5. Oktober 2021)

In meinem Hugene war ab Werk das orange CTS (special medium). Könnte sein, dass das auch im Spitfire verbaut wurde.

Blaues CTS war ein spürbarer Unterschied.

Auf der Homepage von Formulan gibt es auch ne Anleitung zum Ölmenge....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> ok, dann probiere ich erstmal zwei Sachen:
> 1. SAG mal auf 30%
> 2. Neopros raus, falls einer drin ist.
> 
> Meint Ihr es hilft auf das softe CTS zu wechseln?



30% Sag sind arg viel. Empfohlen wird eher so zwischen 10 und 15%, maximal 20%, je nach Bike. 

Ölstand kannst du nur durch zerlegen und erneutes Zusammenbauen der Gabel bestimmten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (5. Oktober 2021)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> In meinem Hugene war ab Werk das orange CTS (special medium). Könnte sein, dass das auch im Spitfire verbaut wurde.
> 
> Blaues CTS war ein spürbarer Unterschied.
> 
> Auf der Homepage von Formulan gibt es auch ne Anleitung zum Ölmenge....


Ölmengen sind 15ml pro Casting und 2,5ml in der Luftkammer


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass im Casting ein bisschen zu viel Öl drin ist und das eine stärkere Endprogression erzeugt.
> Die Selvas geben generell nicht so gerne den gesamten Federweg frei. Ich bringe meine und das ist sogar eine Coil, auch nicht mehr zum Durchschlagen, seit ich ein paar Kilos abgenommen habe.


Ich meine auch nicht mehr, seit ich die härteste erhältliche Feder verbaut habe.


----------



## Tricky (6. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 30% Sag sind arg viel. Empfohlen wird eher so zwischen 10 und 15%, maximal 20%, je nach Bike.


oh OK, dann lasse ich es erstmal bei 20% und gucke erstmal rein, dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (6. Oktober 2021)

Nimm dir ne Stunde Zeit, auch dir ne schöne Strecke mit paar Wurzel / Steinen und teste einfach mal wie sich 15%, 20%, 25% und 30% anfühlen;-)


----------



## hans7 (6. Oktober 2021)

So unterschiedlich wirken die CTS:
Selbst wenn du ein blaues hast geht da noch was "weicheres"


----------



## Tricky (6. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich wirken die CTS:
> Selbst wenn du ein blaues hast geht da noch was "weicheres"


bin echt gespannt was drin ist in Sachen Neopos und CTS. Bekomme die Woche noch die Werkzeuge, dann weiß ich mehr. 

Aber besten Dank schon alle an alle, für die vielen Tips. Echt super


----------



## hemorider (7. Oktober 2021)

Sollte kein blaues CTS verbaut sein, habe ich evetuell bald eins über.


----------



## Tricky (7. Oktober 2021)

So der erste Übeltäter ist gefunden 
Es ist das rote CTS verbaut. Das werde ich als erstes gegen ein blaues tauschen


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> So der erste Übeltäter ist gefunden
> Es ist das rote CTS verbaut. Das werde ich als erstes gegen ein blaues tauschen


Ungewöhnlich. Bisher ich nur blau und orange als Standard Ventil bei der Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (7. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht ist es das tatsächlich das orange CTS... schaut auf den ersten Blick eher rot aus...

Unten mein heute verkauftes oranges CTS.


----------



## Tricky (7. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich. Bisher ich nur blau und orange als Standard Ventil bei der Air.


Hmm war natürlich draußen schon dunkel und ich hatte Licht an, will nicht ausschließen, dass es orange war. Jetzt wo ich deine Fotos sehe.
Macht es dann Sinn auf blau zu wechseln?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Hmm war natürlich draußen schon dunkel und ich hatte Licht an, will nicht ausschließen, dass es orange war. Jetzt wo ich deine Fotos sehe.
> Macht es dann Sinn auf blau zu wechseln?


Ja.


----------



## Tricky (7. Oktober 2021)

Obwohl hier ein richtiger Unterschied bei den Farben ist. Nehme es morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal raus. Das orange ist ja von der Endprogession weicher als das blaue.


----------



## hans7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Obwohl hier ein richtiger Unterschied bei den Farben ist. Nehme es morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal raus. Das orange ist ja von der Endprogession weicher als das blaue.
> Anhang anzeigen 1351505


Wenn ich Formula richtig verstanden habe, sind die CTS nicht für die Progression zuständig. Auch das Diagramm zeigt es. Damping force und damping Speed. Du hast eine andere Kennlinie bei der Dämpfung wenn du schneller fährst. So oder so ähnlich wirken die CTS, aber nicht auf die Progression.

 Allerdings hilft es eine weichere Dämpfung zu haben, somit nutzt du dann auch mehr Federweg.

Keine Ahnung ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, hatte damals auch immer an die Progression gedacht.

Hier erklären die das auch


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich dachte auch erst es sei die Progression. Ist es aber weiß Gott nicht. Zwischen Orange und Blau gab es keinen Unterschied, wie oft ich mit der Gabel durchgeschlagen bin. Ich habe nun die 65er Feder von Öhlins (also die härteste, die man für die Selva kaufen kann) und erst jetzt schlägt sie mir auf meinen Hometrails nicht mehr durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricky (8. Oktober 2021)

Mist, scheint doch eher orange zu sein! Und schon bin ich wieder am Anfang . Kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass ein Neopos verbaut ist und ich den rausnehmen kann oder gehe ich auf das silberne CTS, wobei ich dann befürchte zu wenig Gegenhalt im mittleren Bereich für Sprünge zu haben?


----------



## Tricky (8. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Formula richtig verstanden habe, sind die CTS nicht für die Progression zuständig. Auch das Diagramm zeigt es. Damping force und damping Speed. Du hast eine andere Kennlinie bei der Dämpfung wenn du schneller fährst. So oder so ähnlich wirken die CTS, aber nicht auf die Progression.


In den englischen Erklärungen zu den Farben geht es aber genau um die verschiedene Progressionen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## hans7 (8. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> In den englischen Erklärungen zu den Farben geht es aber genau um die verschiedene Progressionen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1351671Anhang anzeigen 1351672


Progression der Dämpfung, nicht aber der Federkennlinie, denke ich ist gemeint.
Du suchst ja mehr nach einem Grund warum du deinen Federweg nicht voll ausnutzt. Klar die Dämpfung spielt da auch eine Rolle, aber das CTS regelt erstmal nur die Dämpfung. Aber klar, wenn die Dämpfung stärker wird hat das auch Einfluss auf den Federweg. 

Aber Nagel mich da nicht fest 😉😉


----------



## Tricky (8. Oktober 2021)

So konnte jetzt die Luftseite öffnen. Habe einen Neopos vorgefunden, den ich jetzt erstmal entfernt haben. 
muss jetzt erstmal fahren, ob es irgendeinen Unterschied macht.

evtl. wechsele ich dann noch auf was blaue CTS


----------



## hans7 (8. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> So konnte jetzt die Luftseite öffnen. Habe einen Neopos vorgefunden, den ich jetzt erstmal entfernt haben.
> muss jetzt erstmal fahren, ob es irgendeinen Unterschied macht.
> 
> evtl. wechsele ich dann noch auf was blaue CTS


Wieviel Öl war/ist drin?


----------



## Tricky (8. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wieviel Öl war/ist drin?


Gute Frage, als ich das Neopos rausgeholt habe, konnte ich nichts sehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Gute Frage, als ich das Neopos rausgeholt habe, konnte ich nichts sehen.


Das haut auch sehr schnell nach unten ab. Ein Grund warum sie von 1cc auf 3cc runter sind bei der coil. Schade, dass das nicht länger oben bleibt. Frage mich ob das bei RS auch so ist.


----------



## hans7 (8. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Gute Frage, als ich das Neopos rausgeholt habe, konnte ich nichts sehen.


Dann schütte Mal 2,5 ml rein, damit da alles geschmeidig läuft


----------



## Tricky (8. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann schütte Mal 2,5 ml rein, damit da alles geschmeidig läuft


Hmm, war vor 4 Wochen beim Service. Komisch
Einfach links oben rein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Hmm, war vor 4 Wochen beim Service. Komisch
> Einfach links oben rein?


Ja. Der Neopo wird auch noch was aufgesaugt haben, auch wenn sie das nicht sollen. Das ist halt echt das Blöde bei der Selva. Ich bin jetzt bei einem Fett/Ölgemisch gelandet, das nicht so schnell nach unten abhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (11. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei einem Fett/Ölgemisch gelandet, das nicht so schnell nach unten abhaut.


Was benutzt du als Gemisch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Was benutzt du als Gemisch?


RSP Slick Kick und etwas von dem Selva Öl.


----------



## Tricky (11. Oktober 2021)

Und dann einfach nach Gefühl mischen? 
oder machst du von beidem einfach was rein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Und dann einfach nach Gefühl mischen?
> oder machst du von beidem einfach was rein?


So, dass es etwas dickflüssig ist und dann rein. Ist ja eh nicht viel.


----------



## hans7 (11. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> So, dass es etwas dickflüssig ist und dann rein. Ist ja eh nicht viel.


Wie lange hält es in der Luftkammer? Viel länger als das Öl alleine?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wie lange hält es in der Luftkammer? Viel länger als das Öl alleine?


Hast du mal rein geschaut? Das Öl ist nach circa 10 Fahrten weg. Meine Mischung hält mindestens 5x so lange. Habe es aber nicht genau verfolgt.


----------



## hans7 (11. Oktober 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Hast du mal rein geschaut? Das Öl ist nach circa 10 Fahrten weg. Meine Mischung hält mindestens 5x so lange. Habe es aber nicht genau verfolgt.


OK, dann werde ich das auch Mal probieren. Ich schau auch öfter rein und ist immer leer 😉😉


----------



## Tricky (11. Oktober 2021)

Aber ich kann ja oben auch nicht immer nachkippen, dann wird es unten im Casting irgendwann zu viel, oder?


----------



## hans7 (11. Oktober 2021)

Tricky schrieb:


> Aber ich kann ja oben auch nicht immer nachkippen, dann wird es unten im Casting irgendwann zu viel, oder?


👍 Definitiv. Mir hat's dann irgendwann Mal das Öl oben rausgedrückt. Also ich mach das daran fest, weil die Staubabstreifer waren eigentlich nicht alt und beim kleinen Service war auch noch viel Öl drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2021)

Genau das ist das Problem. Bei der C sollten oben anfangs sogar 10cc rein. Die waren ganz schnell weg und so unten 25cc drin. Das kam oben wieder raus.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Oktober 2021)

Was denkt ihr? Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn ich den Kolben am roten Ventil umdrehe, im Vergleich zum grünen Ventil, das eine Ringnut hat?


----------



## Tricky (31. Oktober 2021)

Soo sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, war 14 Tage im Urlaub und bin gestern erst dazu gekommen ausgiebig im Bikepark Hahnenklee zu testen.  

Also alle Tipps wurden umgesetzt und waren goldrichtig. Etwas Öl links ins Casting, CTS in blau, Neopo raus.
Die Gabel spricht jetzt super an, nutzt nahezu den gesamten Federweg und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch.

Also perfekt, vielen Dank nochmal an alle und die Tips.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Johannes_Mido (5. Dezember 2021)

Darf ich deinen Faden aufgreifen? 
Suche noch nach einem guten Grundsetup für die Selva. Kenne bislang nur rockshox und fox  
188cm, SL92, 93kg. 
Im online Handbuch der Selva S steht nur, wieviel psi benutzt werden soll. Keine Empfehlung zu spacern, compression usw..


----------



## ksjogo (3. März 2022)

Hab eine ähnliche Frage. Bei meinen 8x Kilo ist die Formula-Empfehlung wohl so 70psi.
Ich find aber alles über 55psi sehr hart. Drin ist ein halber Neopos und das silberne/desert CTS, sollte also relativ weich sein.
Aber ich hab wenig Plan, was ich beim blauen und roten Dreher einstellen sollte. Kann da leider noch nicht fühlen, was falsch ist, nur dass es irgendwie seltsam ist.
Wie geht ihr da ran?


----------



## hans7 (4. März 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Hab eine ähnliche Frage. Bei meinen 8x Kilo ist die Formula-Empfehlung wohl so 70psi.
> Ich find aber alles über 55psi sehr hart. Drin ist ein halber Neopos und das silberne/desert CTS, sollte also relativ weich sein.
> Aber ich hab wenig Plan, was ich beim blauen und roten Dreher einstellen sollte. Kann da leider noch nicht fühlen, was falsch ist, nur dass es irgendwie seltsam ist.
> Wie geht ihr da ran?


Bin bei der 170 mm Selva bei 60 Psi, 75kg Gewicht.
Les Mal im Internet nach Druck und Zugstufe.
Das ist Basiswissen, ohne dass bekommst du es nie hin deine Gabel einzustellen. Das ist auch immer etwas Geschmackssache, deshalb kann man da keine Empfehlung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksjogo (6. März 2022)

Technisch Funktion von Druck- und Zugstufe sind schon präsent. Bei der 130mm Pike am Hardtail das einstellen auch gut hinbekommen. Wobei da die mir Effekte direkter sind und es gefühlt in jeweils eine klare Richtung geht.
Aber bei der Selva (Big Travel generell?) scheint das ganze System mehr Chaos zu haben, bzw. es fühlt sich nach mehreren Minima/Maxima an und ich kann weiter drehen, denke das wird genau das ändern und auf einmal ändert sich doch vieles.


----------



## Palmtree_isle (10. September 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Hab eine ähnliche Frage. Bei meinen 8x Kilo ist die Formula-Empfehlung wohl so 70psi.
> Ich find aber alles über 55psi sehr hart. Drin ist ein halber Neopos und das silberne/desert CTS, sollte also relativ weich sein.
> Aber ich hab wenig Plan, was ich beim blauen und roten Dreher einstellen sollte. Kann da leider noch nicht fühlen, was falsch ist, nur dass es irgendwie seltsam ist.
> Wie geht ihr da ran?


wenn sich die Gabel da zu hart anfühlt muss die Kompression raus "Rot" was bei dem silbernen jedoch nicht einfach ist da die Kennlinie am linearsten ist.
Das Silberne CTS ist weich, jedoch auch im med und hi speed Bereich, weshalb du mehr Druck brauchst  -> Setup wird auf normalem ( Steine, Wurzeln ) Untergrund härter !!!  willst du es weich fahr rot bei wenig Druck und wenig Kompression! 
die Meisten Änderungen wirst du bei schnellen Schlägen merken. Such dir deshalb einen kurzen felsigen oder Wurzel abschnitt zum testen. 

habe vorher eine Yari gefahren, da diese Gabel sehr linear von der Kennlinie ist, musste ich bei der Formula das Setup und wie ich es teste erst komplett überdenken da sich die Formula auf grader strecke viel zu weich anfühlt!!. Am Ende hat man ( Ich ) eine Gabel die genau das tut was ich mir vorstelle.


----------

